#   ( )

## RA3CC

QRZ.RU       , UN7CI,   ,       :




> ,         .    ?


   , RU3AL,   ,      :




> .     ,    ,    .          , , ,      .       Feldfu    1942,        1944.       /-   .


,      "", ""  ""   .      ,         ,           .

      (  4-)  , ,  "** " (* 1-41-01*    ).  ,        ,     16  1941 .,        .   ,      ,        .

    ,        "** " (    ).  ,        ,               .

 -      ,   ,      .        ,           ,     .

     (4-)    (     Feldfu    )      .    ...

 "  ", * ""*  "Klein Funksprecher d",    .   , , ,       " ",     Feldfu.  ,   Feldfu,    .

  ""  ,   ,           *D50/13* ( -      , . * 1-43-06*),         .

,          1941 ,     1943  (* 1-43-01*    ).

* * *

   ,       ,           .     ...

       (Heer)   (     ,  ),  " ",   1935 .     ,      ,  RES094,    .

     "Torn.Fu". ""     "" ( , ).  ,    "",    ,        *Torn.E.b*.     .    ...

       ( )     (  Torn.E.b),   ,     "",   .   "Torn"     "E",   "" (),    "Fu",   " " ().

     RV2P800  RL2P3  *  Torn.Fu.b1*  1936 .     6-  ( = 2 )   RV2P800,     0,65    RV2P800  RL2P3:



*Torn.Fu.b1*     (   )    *Torn.Fu.c*, *Torn.Fu.f* *TFuG.k* (Torn.Fu.k, 1943 .).        "".

*,             (3-)  -*.   ,  -    ,     (    ).       ,   ,     .

   ,     6- . ,           (2 ),       460 ,     ...

* * *

        .  *Torn.Fu.g*  1,5   "" (1942 .):



*TFuG.i* (Torn.Fu.i)  3   "" (1943 .):



*Torn.Fu.t*  1,5     "" (1945 .):



    "Torn.Fu...",     1,5   7 ,     ** .

          20   ,        *Torn.Fu.d2  1936*  (33,8...38 ,  1 ),  *Torn.Fu.h*  1941 . (23,4...24,9 , . 0,1 ),  *Torn.Fu.ha* (23,1...25 , . 1,5 ):



           ,    .    *  Feldfu*,       *  , DL2iE*:



 , *Feldfu.f*  1944     ,          1937    *Feldfu.a* *Feldfu.a1*.

    Feldfu     90 ,   *Feldfu.f* *Feldfu.f1*    27...33 ,    Fu5  .

,        ** ,    .              .


   ,           .

*  5 ():*

*      1930-?*

     (1  1939 .)            .     .

  ,        "*The significance of German electronic engineering in the 1930s*" (     "        1930-").

 1920-                     ,      .

  "" (Hermsdorf-Schomburg-Isolatoren-Gesellschaft)   1920-         ,            .  ,        .

    ,   ,  ,         .            -,      ,          "  ".

      ""     .      *   Feldfu.b2*,    90,5...104,5 :



       200  ,   ,   .              ,   50 .

         --- *   ,   *  ---   ,       .          1945 .

 1933        (  ).      ""    .   ""  ,     "",       .

  ( , )              .          .

* * *

    ( )        .   (       ),  ,    , ,   -  - ,     .         ,        ..

  1930-     ,    (       )   (  ).       ,     ,    ,     . ,        "",   - "",    - "".

* * *

           .     ,      1933 .      (    )       .

   ,  *       ,    , * .   ,     (         )        ,   ,      .

       ,                      .

* * *

          ,    ,    .                   .  ,              .

      ,   ""     "",      ,    1930- *    -* .           ,    .

       .     **(!!) ,    ,       .

* - FuG 16* (,  )   "".      3- .    ,       --  16,   BG16   S16:



   FuG 16,       * 16*,    1, 2  3:



  ( 4)    ,         :



*  16*,     2, 3  4.  1 (   ),     ,    :



 ,       *    -4*,         ...

* * *

    "" ,     ,   3-   ,     "".       ,     .

* 16*,     38,5...42,3 .         :



** ,       (33,25...40,5 ):



 ,   (  4-)        ...

          .      ,   ,       ,    ,  .           -108  -109,     ,      UW3DI.

      ,            50 .        ,  ,   1935        ** ,     " " (*Wehrmacht R&#246;hren*).

   ,  ,          300 ,    -  ,   , -   ..        ,    ,        :



           , ,      :



       , ,      *RENS 1234* *CCH1*.      ,               (*.    * ).

*  *  *

    ,       ,  RV 12 P2000,    .      -   , , ,    .

           .    ,     Super-Pro   "".     ,  ,     .

*  "ʸ"  52*        -310,      ,  "ʸ",        "ʸ"  ...

 -     . ,  *  -104  1949*       15- * 15 W.S.E  1939* ,       ,     --- 690 .

                  ...

----------


## yl2gl

!   !

----------


## LY1SD

> ̸ ...


   , hi!

----------


## RD6LW

> , ,      :


   ,   :Crazy: ()" "



> ...


 ,                  :Rolling Eyes:         - ...

----------


## RA3CC

> ,      ?


,       UA3KQB ..  --- "  ".        ,         ,     ...

   ,         ,    "Feldfernschreib  er",   -   (     ).     ,   
http://www.rkk-museum.ru/vitr_all/432.shtml http://www.rkk-museum.ru/vitr_all/exhibits/430.shtml

     ,         .

        ,  ,       Torn.Fu.d2 (33,8...38 ).        http://www.rkk-museum.ru/vitr_all/321.shtml http://www.rkk-museum.ru/vitr_all/exhibits/308.shtml

----------


## Mosin

RA3CC.
  ,      .
    .

----------


## TORN

)
http://fykse.dnsalias.com/radio/old/

----------


## LEONID2

.            ?    ,   .

----------


## serge22

,   ...

----------


## 2

,   .        ,     ?
    .
       .     ...
        ?
        ?    ....

----------


## LY3SR

,.

----------


## 2

> __ ...


., . :Embarassed:     ,     .
. :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

